# Historical Reenactment Thread!



## GV 002 (Mar 5, 2015)

I did a search of the forums and came up with nothing relating to reenectment, but if this already exists somewhere in the fathoms of the farms, I apologise.  This sub-forum was the most appropriate place I could think of for this, but move it if it's not right!
_
I also want to say that this thread is NOT FOR LARPING DISCUSSIONS or anything regarding fantasy/fictional scenarios.  Historical stuff only pleasekthnx._

I FINALLY joined my local Viking reenactment group recently as history is one of my biggest passions, which now means I'm a member of this lovely society - http://www.vikingsonline.org.uk/.  I'm in the middle of gathering my kit as my first event is in just under two months, and I've also just started my combat training as I've chosen to represent a man on the battlefield as well as a woman in the living history base camp.  This also means double the kit, which also means I'm almost always broke!

As The Mister and two of our best friends all joined together, we've also taught ourselves some practical skills in the run-up to joining the society; between us we do nalebinding (essentially Viking knitting to make socks, hats, mittens etc), tablet weaving, basic leather working (we can make turnshoes, sheaths and reinforced gloves for combat), basic clothing stuff and soapstone carving.  Thus far we're having a great time!  I'll post photos of our stuff if any of you guys would like to see what we've/will come up with.

So I wonder, do any of you guys reenact/are thinking of getting into it/vaguely interested in it at all?  I'd love to hear all about it!


----------



## Tricksy Fuckin Hobbitses (Mar 8, 2015)

Oh man I want to do so much reenacting. WWII is the obvious main choice, but I'd also be okay with doing Great Northern War or the American Revolution.


----------



## GV 002 (Mar 9, 2015)

Soccer Hooligan said:


> Oh man I want to do so much reenacting. WWII is the obvious main choice, but I'd also be okay with doing Great Northern War or the American Revolution.



I know a few people into WWII reenactment and one guy who used to do American Civil War, it looks like a ton of fun, you should totally go for it!  The only thing really stopping me from going in that direction, as much as I love the history, is that I just have that little bit more passion for Vikings, always have.  That said, those Wren uniforms are damn tempting!

Last year at the local tank museum (BEST.  PLACE.  EVER.) they had a huge festival with live demonstrations of both tanks, guns and formations (got to see the last working Tiger in action, it was glorious) along with a huge cross-generation living history camp.  I loved every minute, definitely going next year!


----------



## Tricksy Fuckin Hobbitses (Mar 9, 2015)

Chanbob said:


> I know a few people into WWII reenactment and one guy who used to do American Civil War, it looks like a ton of fun, you should totally go for it!  The only thing really stopping me from going in that direction, as much as I love the history, is that I just have that little bit more passion for Vikings, always have.  That said, those Wren uniforms are damn tempting!
> 
> Last year at the local tank museum (BEST.  PLACE.  EVER.) they had a huge festival with live demonstrations of both tanks, guns and formations (got to see the last working Tiger in action, it was glorious) along with a huge cross-generation living history camp.  I loved every minute, definitely going next year!



You got to see Tiger 131? So I'm going to assume you're in Britland somewhere, then! Hnnn that's so cool, I'm jelly. Despite being across the pond I follow their facebook page and every day I lust after all of the shit they do there. You know they hold contests now and then where you can win a ride in Tiger 131, right? 

Vikings are fantastic, I would definitely not turn down an opportunity to do reenactment for that era. The one thing that holds me back is that it seems like they generally only like girls being the actual girl roles, like nurses. Which is fine, but I'm an incredibly convincing crossdresser (I have a low voice, so it's really easy for me to go in to male ranges when speaking) and I want to be one of the soldiers.


----------



## GV 002 (Mar 10, 2015)

Soccer Hooligan said:


> You got to see Tiger 131? So I'm going to assume you're in Britland somewhere, then! Hnnn that's so cool, I'm jelly. Despite being across the pond I follow their facebook page and every day I lust after all of the shit they do there. You know they hold contests now and then where you can win a ride in Tiger 131, right?
> 
> Vikings are fantastic, I would definitely not turn down an opportunity to do reenactment for that era. The one thing that holds me back is that it seems like they generally only like girls being the actual girl roles, like nurses. Which is fine, but I'm an incredibly convincing crossdresser (I have a low voice, so it's really easy for me to go in to male ranges when speaking) and I want to be one of the soldiers.



Yeah, Tiger 131!  I'm really lucky as Bovington is literally about 20 minute drive from where I live, so I go as often as I can!  Seeing it actually running was something else.  One of my good buddies volunteers at the tank museum and managed to wangle us actually getting in a Chieftain on one of the quieter days, it was awesome!  Surprisingly roomy on the inside, especially compared to the older tanks, but then again I was in the commander seat with the gunner's head between my legs, so I had more headroom by comparison.  We got a load of us into a Mark IV as well at one point, and bloody hell, you just can't even imagine what it would have been like to run that fucker.  I remember we were told a quote from one of the old crew members that pretty much summed it up - 'One step away from Hell'.  I can believe it too, what with that huge engine in the middle, the heat, the ricocheting shrapnel and the molten lead splash.

It's a shame about the female roles thing, in the Vikings it's a bit more lenient as I can portray a woman in the living history encampment, but have to go on the battlefield as a man, which suits me fine.  The only pain is that I have to invent a backstory for both my male and female characters, plus I have to get hold of two lots of kit.  Worth it though!


----------



## Tricksy Fuckin Hobbitses (Mar 10, 2015)

Chanbob said:


> Yeah, Tiger 131!  I'm really lucky as Bovington is literally about 20 minute drive from where I live, so I go as often as I can!  Seeing it actually running was something else.  One of my good buddies volunteers at the tank museum and managed to wangle us actually getting in a Chieftain on one of the quieter days, it was awesome!  Surprisingly roomy on the inside, especially compared to the older tanks, but then again I was in the commander seat with the gunner's head between my legs, so I had more headroom by comparison.  We got a load of us into a Mark IV as well at one point, and bloody hell, you just can't even imagine what it would have been like to run that fucker.  I remember we were told a quote from one of the old crew members that pretty much summed it up - 'One step away from Hell'.  I can believe it too, what with that huge engine in the middle, the heat, the ricocheting shrapnel and the molten lead splash.
> 
> It's a shame about the female roles thing, in the Vikings it's a bit more lenient as I can portray a woman in the living history encampment, but have to go on the battlefield as a man, which suits me fine.  The only pain is that I have to invent a backstory for both my male and female characters, plus I have to get hold of two lots of kit.  Worth it though!



WHEEZE. OF. JEALOUSY. I don't blame you though I would absolutely live there if I was in the country.

Tanks are literally my favorite thing ever I would potentially murder babies if it meant I could hop in one. Baby murder imminent if it's a T-34 because that's my favorite war vehicle ever. I did get to fly in the cockpit of the last air worthy B-29 last year, which was probably one of the coolest things I'll ever do (barring catching a ride in a Spitfire). Pretty sure I know what being god feels like now, and it felt like that.

I would be fine with playing a role like that, because let's be honest. That sounds cool as shit. Do you have any ideas on what you're gonna go with? And what kind of kits are you thinking about getting a hold of? I demand deets!


----------



## cypocraphy (Mar 10, 2015)

Revolutionary War stuff happens in New Jersey. The crossing of the Delaware River is always done on Christmas, and at the Trenton Barracks there's Continental soldiers who always have to be in character. So when I was little I'd be a smart-ass and ask them if they knew what cd players were and shit.


----------



## Dr.Research (Mar 14, 2015)

A viking reenactment sounds kick ass as fuck. Maybe I should of thought about looking some up when I was in Norway 

My great-grandpa did a few Revolutionary reenactments. He was in a local newspaper article way back when and we have a full size photo hung up at our beach house. He really loved history and doing the reenactments.


----------



## XYZpdq (Mar 15, 2015)

I wonder what the requirements are to be the guy that jobs to Lincoln at the re-enactments of his legendary wrestling match.


----------



## Tricksy Fuckin Hobbitses (Jun 23, 2016)

I know I'm necroing this dead-ass thread but look at all the fucks I don't give, I went to a thing out of state recently and finally got to wear my WWII RAF uniform.



Spoiler: I want to show it off, fight me


----------

